# Furneet in Ventura CA?



## Jaxom Ruth (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello all, i want to set up a furmeet for anyone in California, more spicifically the Ventura Area. It will be Dec 11th starting at noon. the location is the Camino Real park, google map it. there is nowhere close to eat so just bring whatever you want and hopefully to share. i will be the one with poi swings so you should be able to find me. if you want a different time or date, of to tell me your coming just send a pm to me.
Thank you,
Ruth out


----------



## Summercat (Nov 3, 2010)

Jaxom Ruth said:


> Is anyone doing a furmeet in Ventura California or close to Ventura, if not i am setting up a meet on Saterday the 13th, i will reveal the location later, post if you can come, change to date or to say there is a furmeet already. would love to see furs in my area.
> Thanks Jaxom Ruth


 
Heyas!

Welcome to Southern California - if you're not already part of it, there's the Socalfurs group on Yahoo that is the primary method of communication and event organization for Southern California Furry Fandom (Ventura included).

Also, there is #socalfurry on irc.furnet.org, which is (again) the local chat room. beyond that, there's http://www.furaffinity.net/user/socalfurs for a Furaffinity page. 

Saturday the 13th is not a good time to hold a meet, as that conflicts with the very popular (200+ attendee minicon) Prancing Skilltaire parties in Garden Grove, Orange County, that goes on from 4pm to 10pm. I'm not too certain how many people local to you would be draw to a meet in Ventura. You might want to postpone it a week or so. *chuckle*


----------



## Jaxom Ruth (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for telling me this, i just havent heard of anyone in Ventura being a fur. but thank you, sadly i will be out of town on the 20th till the 1st so that may be hard, maybe earlier


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it was you who noted me on FA?
As you know I am ventura county.

Guess the 13th might be out cause of PS.

I wouldn't mind showing up tho if this can be done.


----------



## Jaxom Ruth (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe we can meet on dec 11th


----------



## Jaxom Ruth (Nov 12, 2010)

anyone want to come? you would have to bring something to eat for yourself, for there is no where to eat close by, maybe next time i will find somewhere. type this --> Camino Real Park, Dean Drive, Ventura, CA     into google maps and you can get the directions. i will be the one swinging poi swings. if there are just 1 or 2 people we can find somewhere to eat for lunch or something. i hope to see people.


----------



## Jaxom Ruth (Nov 20, 2010)

just ignore everything, i will figure out the day later, this is driving me crazy


----------



## Robot-Bear-Crew (Dec 3, 2010)

Speaking of California conventions, What month does Califur Start?


----------



## comet kineta (Apr 19, 2011)

I live near you in ventura looking for local friends ^.=.^


----------



## k9hybrid (Sep 14, 2011)

I live near Ventura! up in TO  add me on FA


----------

